# what are your associations when you listen to this music?



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

It's Kronos quartet performing Sigur Ros composition .
A friend of mine send me this composition to listen .
It's not my kind of music, I get it just through my intellectual level....not emotional, so are my associations : world distorted, illusion /dreamy realms, something "underwater", mermaids world....in short something which is away from this reality .....

what are yours associations?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I've been listening for five minutes. It's not bad listening or so but it doesn't grab me. I'm waiting for it to become interesting...
Should I listen further?


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Casebearer said:


> I've been listening for five minutes. It's not bad listening or so but it doesn't grab me. I'm waiting for it to become interesting...
> Should I listen further?


no, I even don't think it's interesting, or I wouldn't use this word here.....it's just about associations....

as I say this is not my kind of music, I'm just interested what sort of thinking /imagery it might invoke in mind if any.....well, should be something....


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

It makes me feel melancholy. The imagery evoked: A gloomy moor, just before the sunrise, a man walking despondently, his mind remembering his dead wife. Then the sun rises, his depression lifts, remembering his daughter now grown. The frost now melts, both on the moor and in his mind, as he sees his daughter dancing with a young man from the next village on the rise of a hill. But his happiness does not last, as he remembers the transience of mortality. Something like this...


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Antiquarian said:


> It makes me feel melancholy. The imagery evoked: A gloomy moor, just before the sunrise, a man walking despondently, his mind remembering his dead wife. Then the sun rises, his depression lifts, remembering his daughter now grown. The frost now melts, both on the moor and in his mind, as he sees his daughter dancing with a young man from the next village on the rise of a hill. But his happiness does not last, as he remembers the transience of mortality. Something like this...


interesting, makes me think...


----------

